# Here is ...........



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

too cute Mary.. whats his name?? and is Cooper adopted already??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> too cute Mary.. whats his name?? and is Cooper adopted already??


Cooper is adopted... Think he goes home later this week or early next week..... The lil guy doesnt have a name yet.....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

look at those big feet.. how old is he?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> look at those big feet.. how old is he?


there saying 10 weeks to 12.....I thought he was a big boy.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Mary, what a sweetheart he is. Well your in St. Louis but I would call him Fenway. LOL!!!! You know me. Maybe you should call him Pujols?? LOL!!!! He is a little sweetheart. Can see him now at Camp Maggies when he gets there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute! 

I can't say Pujols without a reminder of how to pronounce it! LOL I can spell it though!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is adorable!!! Hmmmm names. Always tough!

Salem
Divo
Keno
Harley
Maverick
Shilo


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Names are getting harder as they come in.... we have had so many and dont want to keep repeating the same old names


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This guy is to die for!!
For me,this guy would be a straight failed foster.He's got such a goofy face!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Barney!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my god! Look at those ears! They are to die for! And that face! How about Snicker-Doodle cuz he looks soooooooooo sweet!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

He's lovely. 

Ozzie
Harvey
Ace
Levi
Tommy
Benji
Chico
Arnie
Pablo
Gunner
Drift

Just off the top of my head.. don't know if they're of any use to you but hope that helps none the less.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a cutie and those ears are big enough for a dog twice his size. They sure make him look very lovable!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is cute and exactly the reason if I am to foster I could not foster something that cute and young. 
As for a name........hmmmm maybe Duke.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Dean Martin


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I'm in love already! What a dear, sweet pup!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, he is a really good looking boy, can't believe he's being fostered.
What about Dartanian, then you've got names from the next 3 fosters already.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Word is this lil guy's breeder was going to put him down because of a grade 1 heart murmur. We will take him to our vet to have him checked out really well and hope its not a grade 3.... Even if it is , He will remain at my house if we cant find him a home..... I think we are going to name him Cruiser


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is going to fall for that baby,just you wait!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He is just adorable Mary and I can't wait to see more pictures of Cruiser!!!! And depending on his spirit, if he's a spirited one, Nitro!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> She is going to fall for that baby,just you wait!!!


Im sure I will , but he wont be staying. unless his condition is worse than it is.....and we cant find him a home.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh what a beauty. Darn shame about the heart, but if it is grade one, he will live a good long life. Those paws and ears are unbelievable. 

I like the name Soda. Nobody wants to use it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh what a beauty. Darn shame about the heart, but if it is grade one, he will live a good long life. Those paws and ears are unbelievable.
> 
> I like the name Soda. Nobody wants to use it.


Vern, You cant get Sue to name one of those puppies Soda?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope its a Grade 1 like Vern said so he can live a happy long life. Cruiser, huh?? How did you come up with that one??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I hope its a Grade 1 like Vern said so he can live a happy long life. Cruiser, huh?? How did you come up with that one??


Kids Did.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Kids Did.....


Its different, that is for sure. Now me, I would probably change it when I adopted him. LOL!!!! He is just really precious


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

He looks like a Lionel to me.

Don't know why - that just popped into my head.

Sure is a cutie!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww...he looks like such a gentle sweetie. Love his ears...looks like an adorable bunny...how about Bugsy or Thumper?


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm out of names today so I asked the hubby. He thinks Garfield is a name that should be reclaimed from the cat people. I like it too.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Word is this lil guy's breeder was going to put him down because of a grade 1 heart murmur. We will take him to our vet to have him checked out really well and hope its not a grade 3.... Even if it is , He will remain at my house if we cant find him a home..... I think we are going to name him Cruiser


From what I've learned in all the visits and research is that in a pup that young grade 1 murmurs often go away or do not affect them at all.

Grade 2 murmurs do not usually go away but usually don't affect life too much.

Grade 3 murmurs are where it starts to get bad and just goes downhill.

This also depends on what type of murmur. A murmur on the left side of the heart makes it much worse. that almost always means Sub Aortic Stenosis. A left side murmur of grade 2 is as serious as a grade 4 murmur on the right side. Several things I haev read say that 70 - 75% of puppies with sub aortic stenosis die by the time they are a year old.

Tinkerbell's murmur is graded as a 4.5 and is Severe Sub Aortic Stenosis BUT she just turned a year old. And is living a pretty normal life at this point. The main difference is the excercise level. Where as a normal dog Tinkerbell's age would want an hour of excercise 2 times a day. Tinkerbell wants 10 - 15 minutes 2 times a day.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

First name that popped into my head when I saw him was "Dallas" for some reason... LOL.

But if your kids wanna do Cruiser, then go ahead... at least it goes with the car theme you guys have been doing lately


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Marsha..... IT gave me some in site..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker had a heart murmur as a puppy and it went away.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

He does have big feet! How about Wellington, after those rubber boots that are over in the U.K. Just a thought. He is absolutely gorgeous and such a sweet face. you could name him Huey after big Baby Huey, I think he's gonna be big.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are hoping they are right and its is only a grade 1 and it does go away


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

How about Paddington? He's as cute as a bear 

You could call him Paddy for short.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

He's too cute. I kinda of like Rosco. Have you ever worked with the people at "Love a Golden Rescue"? They just helped us with our two beauties.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

psybass said:


> He's too cute. I kinda of like Rosco. Have you ever worked with the people at "Love a Golden Rescue"? They just helped us with our two beauties.


We work with them all the time.... As a matter of fact , the lady who has this baby called Love a Golden first to see if they would take him and they are full, so they gave this lady our number... We do alot of trading with them as well...if we get a older dog , we usually call them,, they have better luck finding home for them and we do better with the younger ones....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*He's a doll*

Cruiser is a great name! He's adorable and I just love those ears of his. He has a very '_kind and gentle'_ looking face.:smooch:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

psybass said:


> He's too cute.* I kinda of like Rosco.* Have you ever worked with the people at "Love a Golden Rescue"? They just helped us with our two beauties.


I agree!! : 

What about Marley...Koda....Bud...Jester...I really do like Cruiser though. i think it's cute!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would start picking themes and using those names. Labs4Rescue is starting to name puppies by movies. i.e. - we currently have a Tim Allen, Buzz, Woody, etc. litter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have to come up with a lot of different names since the rescue has been doing this for 15 years......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they've placed around 5,400 dogs so far. i can't imagine coming up with unique names for all... but they do have some fun with it from time to time. before Buzz, Woody, etc they had a "tabloid" litter - named them Ben Affleck, Jennifer Lopez, etc. people who were at the adoption events got a real kick out of those.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We do it mainly for vet reasons..... SO if anyone calls there arent 15 Sam's, or 10 Maggie's


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking at that face, I'd be head over heels in a heart beat, done deal. It's as if he's saying "Could ya, would ya...just love me?"

I like the name Cruiser, but also liked 'Paddy'....cause he's got a lovey face like a teddy bear. Hoping for the best with the heart murmur, Mary.


----------

